# Spraying level 5 finish



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, im looking to buy a sprayer that has enough muscle to spray thinned down mud for a level 5. anyone do this? anyone know how much power you need or know a good sprayer that is not expensive? or is better yet selling one?

I have never done a level 5 with a sprayer before but i would like to start offering it. pull in some extra coinage. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Titan 12000sv, honda powered. It's my first and only sprayer, so I have no basis for comparison, but it seems like an absolute beast to me. I'm running 100' of 3/8" line but I'm confident it would push thinned mud through 200' no problem without a worrying pressure drop. Largest recommended tip size is .x86 as I recall.

You'll want to make allowance for a pressure rated hose reel if it isn't incorporated on the machine you end up with. Coiling 3/8" airless hoses by hand is like wrestling an angry python. A hopper of some sort is nice too. Other costs may be the gun, extra hoses, sprayguard and tips, fittings as required, pump lube, L5 tools as you like 'em, etc. And, of course, enough space for all this stuff in your vehicle.

I'm still trying out different methods of getting to L5. Seems like there are as many ways as guys doing it. This thread may be a long one.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm thinking Titan 3000(?) is big enough for LevelCoat or SpeedSkim. Graco Mark IV or V. Anything smaller and you'll be buying new again real quick-like. A Graco 795 will push it too, but not very many hours.

The Titan is around $2500 last time I checked, the Gracos are higher by a few Bens. If I have to spray that heavy stuff, I usually borrow a gas powered Graco IV from a painter buddy.

Factory rep had us using a Titan with a .623 or a .621 tip

Insist on priming your own L5 or specify a backrolled/sanded prime with a joint Painter/Builder/DWC walk-thru prior to color coats. Cover your hiney.


----------

